# Gentoo-Artikel im Linux-Magazin

## Schoko

Hallo,

im aktuellen Linux-Magazin (erst gestern erschienen) ist ein Artikel über unser aller Lieblings-Distribution Gentoo Linux. Ist ganz gut geschrieben, und hatte selbst für mich als "Every-Day-User" noch Neues. Zum Beispiel wird auch schön erklärt, wie man einen ebuild selbst erstellt.

Nur als kleine Anregung....   :Wink: 

Die komplette Artikel-Liste der aktuellen Ausgabe gibts hier:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/Artikel/ausgabe/2002/09

----------

## kannX

Danke für den Tipp, damit konnte ich endlich mal meinen Geldbeutel dazu überden einem Schnupperabo zuzustimmen.   :Wink: 

----------

